# Going on a cross country road trip



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

He has to pass real close on his travel west! Can't get to NJ from Conn. with out NY!


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 25, 2005)

Joe's Real BBQ
301 N. Gilbert Rd.
Gilbert, Arizona 85234

Honey Bear's BBQ 
7670 South Priest Drive     
Tempe, Arizona
Phone: (480) 222-2782

Honey Bear's BBQ
2824 North Central Avenue     
Phoenix, Arizona
Phone: (602) 279-7911

Honey Bear's BBQ
5012 East Van Buren Street      
Phoenix, Arizona
Phone: (602) 273-9148

 :star:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> [quote="Jersey BBQ":297yq0x7]I hear that there is some awesome BBQ in the City. NYC that is. The Blue something or another? I've only been to NYC twice myself. Once while moving my lil' Bro out of Astoria and once to Radio City Music Hall at Christmas. BOTH times we're quite the adventure for a South Jersey guy....



Ahhh come on... All of the NYPD dogs are trained well. They will protect you..


-Adrian[/quote:297yq0x7]

Adrian, do you train those dogs?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Pretty neat stuff!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2005)

Machiabelly,

If you're going to be in New Mexico, near Carlsbad, Danny Gaulden's BBQ is legendary. Danny ran a Dairy Queen with a sit down BBQ rest. inside and recently split from DQ and opened his own place.

You will not be disappointed.

www.dannysbbq.com

902 South Canal
Carlsbad, NM. 88220
505-885-6989 (my office number)
505-885-8739 (customer number)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2005)

Alright John, phase one of your mission is complete.  Time to move on to the next state!


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll second Sam Taylor's!   I'll have to check out Ken's in Amber--sounds worth the trip.


Here's a partial list:



East Tenn (not too far off I-81):


Firehouse               	      

627 W Walnut                       
Johnson City, Tenn                
423.929.7377                        


Ridgewood Barbecue

900 Elizabethtown Highway
Old 19E
Bluff City, Tenn
They smoke fresh hams only.



13 mi south of Johnson City in the Cherokee Nat'l Forest just off I-26--pretty drive:

Backwood's BBQ

112 N Main Ave
Erwin, Tenn



Western Tenn whole hoq Q (All not too far off I-40):



Papa KayJoe's                                               
Bar-B-Que

119 West Ward St.                   
Centerville, Tenn                     
931.729.2131                          
Get the pork on cornbread!!

Bill's Bar-B-Q  

531 South Church St.
Henderson, Tenn
731.989.4075


Scott's Bar-B-Que

10880 Highway 412 West
Lexington, Tenn
731.968.0420 


Hays Smoke House                                                
16319 Hwy 412 E                                   
Lexington, TN                                                                                        731.967.3222                                                 



Memphis:


Rendezvous                                        

52 So. Second St. (at Union)              
Memphis 901.523.2746                
The ribs, of course


Cozy Corner Restaurant 

745 N. Parkway (at Manassas)
Memphis 901.527.9158


Leonard's Pit Barbecue

5465 Fox Plaza Drive (at Mt. Moriah Road)
Memphis 901.360.1963




Amarillo, Texas:


Dyer's Barbecue

off I-40 @ Georgia Ave--Wellington Square
806.358.7104



Albuquerque, NM:


Powdrell's Bar-b-que

11309 Central NE
Albuquerque, NM 

505.298.6766
Brisket



If you're planning on cooking in So Calif and have a cooler available:


Casa Blanca Market

Laguna Indian rez
1/4 mi south of I-40 @ xit 108
Casa Blanca, NM



NE Arizona:


Joe & Aggie's Cafe

120 W. Hopi Dr.
Old Route 66
Holbrook, Ariz 520.524.6540
Very cool little Mex-Am diner that'a been
there since the '40s. Been a while sine I was there
so if you go let me know what you think. 
Can't imagine it's changed much.


----------

